
Ottawa man sending free sanitizer - donbox
https://handsan.ca/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
I'd be happy to contribute but he offers nothing but a Canada-only method
(Interac e-Transfer). Shame.

~~~
dang
I'd be happy to act as a middleman and Interac it to him. Email
hn@ycombinator.com if you want to figure that out. You'll have to trust me
though.

------
ericzawo
So inspired by the philanthropy I've been seeing lately as we navigate this
pandemic.

